# Info needed irapuato area



## pam-i-am

Hi everyone! My name is Pam, Pam I am : ) I am new to the forum & looking for some info! My husband is getting transfered to the area pretty quick & I am feeling overwhelmed! We will be coming for our look see soon. I would love any advice or info anyone can give. I would love to be checking out housing online but can't find a site for that. Does anyone know if they have compitive swim teams in the area for children? What do you suggest to pack to live in Mexico & what should I leave in Michigan? My head is spinning!!!!! Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks,
Pam


----------



## copcar26

Hi Pam I live in Guanajuato Guanajuato. I made the move here from the Dallas Fort Worth area. Irapuato is about 15 minutes from where I live. Irapuato has a few nice areas of large and beautiful homes. I suggest that while you are in Irapuato that you make a trip to Guanajuato Guanajuato as well. I also assume that your husband is in the automotive industry since you are coming from Michigan to Irapuato.

As far as online housing goes you would be better off just to look when you get here. Also ask a taxi to take you around to the nicer neighborhoods of Irapuato.

I personally like Guanajuato better. Feel free to send me an email and I will be happy to give you detailed answers to your questions.
James


----------



## RVGRINGO

As you can see from this, you don't need too much in Irapuato:
http://images.quebarato.com.mx/T440...uato+irapuato+guanajuato+mexico__6443BB_1.jpg

There are also a lot of sources for real estate searches. Here are a few:

Inmuebles en Irapuato | mercadoi.com
Encuentra el Inmueble que Buscas En Sólo 3 Pasos. Fácil y Rápido.
Inmuebles en Mexico, renta y venta de casas, departamentos, oficinas, terrenos y locales en Mercadoi.com
Resultados de búsqueda
Lugares para bienes raices cerca de Irapuato, GTO
Bienes Raíces GBA - Página de Google Places
maps.google.com.mx - Gustavo Díaz Ordáz 1225, Las Reynas, Irapuato, Guanajuato - 01 462 624 8172
Bienes Raices Gt, S.A. De C.V. - Página de Google Places
maps.google.com.mx - Villas De Irapuato No. 1443, Villas De Irapuato, Irapuato, Baja California Norte - 01 462 624 7879
Bienes Raices Camacho, S.A. De C.V. - Página de Google Places
maps.google.com.mx - Boulevard Diaz Ordaz No. 2874 Int. 103, Jardines De Irapuato, Irapuato, Baja California Norte - 01 462 624 1480

Más resultados cerca de Irapuato, GTO »
Bienes Raices Irapuato - Venta Inmuebles - Propiedades
Bienes Raices Irapuato. Venta Inmuebles. Propiedades. Busca o Publica Gratis Clasificados Vivastreet Irapuato.
bienes-raices.vivastreet.com.mx/inmobiliarias-inmuebles+irapuato - En caché - Similares
Casas en Irapuato, Departamentos en Irapuato. Depas en venta y ...
Bienes Raices en Irapuato. Listado de propiedades inmuebles para la venta y renta en Irapuato. Casas, departamentos, depas, locales, terrenos, bodegas, ...
www.bienesonline.com/mexico/localidad/.../irapuato/ - En caché - Similares


----------



## ronb172

Wow RV, I didin't expect to see that. Think I'll have to find this and check it out. Thanks for getting this old heart going again today


----------



## Hound Dog

copcar26 said:


> Hi Pam I live in Guanajuato Guanajuato. I made the move here from the Dallas Fort Worth area. Irapuato is about 15 minutes from where I live. Irapuato has a few nice areas of large and beautiful homes. I suggest that while you are in Irapuato that you make a trip to Guanajuato Guanajuato as well. I also assume that your husband is in the automotive industry since you are coming from Michigan to Irapuato.
> 
> As far as online housing goes you would be better off just to look when you get here. Also ask a taxi to take you around to the nicer neighborhoods of Irapuato.
> 
> I personally like Guanajuato better. Feel free to send me an email and I will be happy to give you detailed answers to your questions.
> James


Don´t be misled, Pam - not that copcar is trying to do that. Where copcar lives might be 15 minutes from Irapuato but Guanajuato City is probably a good 45 minute drive from Irapuato and that is probably an underestimate. Plus, Irapuato is an unimposing agricultural/industrial city in the flatlands and Guanajuato City is a charming if somewhat crowded but architecturally imposing town with some stunningly beautiful colonial architecture which, from my point of view, at least, is incomparably more impressive than the large farm/industrial town of Irapuato.

Now, I do not live in Guanajuato State but in Jalisco and Chiapas but copcar is, in my opinion, giving you some good adfvice. Do not buy a home in Irapuato until you have looked around. While I am not an expert on Guanajuato State, I have visited that state many times and suggest a comparable big agricultural/industrial city in the U.S. as Fresno, California. Ask yourself if you would want to live there.


----------



## parsonsj

Pam - My family and I are moving to Irapuato this summer as well and we are also from Michigan (rochester hills). My wife and I went down to visit in April. There are some nice subdivision like areas in Irapuato but we focused mainly on the Villas de Irapuato. That is where there are some nice schools as well as a club with a golf course, tennis courts and indoor/outdoor swimming pools. All of the other expats from my company (6 families) live in the Villas. But there are some other places that we looked at that would be just as good to live in as well.

We only spent three days there so I am no expert - we are going back out there again in June to look one more time at housing. Perhaps we will run into each other soon. Also - I would definitely try to spend a half day of your look see visit in Guanajuato City - a very beautiful city. With three little kids - it wasn't the place for us to live - but if it was just me and the wife we would have definitely considered it. Either way - it is a great place to visit.

Good luck.

Jason


----------



## pam-i-am

Thank you all so much for the info! It gives me somewhere to start : )


----------



## pam-i-am

parsonsj said:


> Pam - My family and I are moving to Irapuato this summer as well and we are also from Michigan (rochester hills). My wife and I went down to visit in April. There are some nice subdivision like areas in Irapuato but we focused mainly on the Villas de Irapuato. That is where there are some nice schools as well as a club with a golf course, tennis courts and indoor/outdoor swimming pools. All of the other expats from my company (6 families) live in the Villas. But there are some other places that we looked at that would be just as good to live in as well.
> 
> We only spent three days there so I am no expert - we are going back out there again in June to look one more time at housing. Perhaps we will run into each other soon. Also - I would definitely try to spend a half day of your look see visit in Guanajuato City - a very beautiful city. With three little kids - it wasn't the place for us to live - but if it was just me and the wife we would have definitely considered it. Either way - it is a great place to visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Jason


What a small world Jason ~ I live in Rochester!!!!! How old are your kids? I have 2 kids myself!!!! I think we will be seeing each other because I think I know where you work! (Hamtramick ) : )

- Pam


----------



## Leticia Hernandez

*Irapuato*

[Hi Pam, I have been living in Irapuato for a while now, are you looking to rent or buy? Most American that come here, live in Villas de Irapuato it's very nice, it's kind of the Country Club in Irapuato. They have great schools and they just opened a new pool for kids to learn to swim, not sure if there's competition there.

Irapuato has a Walmart, Home Depot, Office Depot and many convenient places to shop including a Mall near by. 

The things I really miss from the states, Sees Chocolates, Good shampoo, they don't have brown sugar, Bring plenty of beauty products, american products down here are double the price. 

If you need any help while your down here I would be happy to help you.

Sincerely,


Tisha


----------



## RVGRINGO

For brown sugar, ask for 'azucar oscuro' or buy the little cones of 'piloncillo'. Both are available.


----------



## pam-i-am

Leticia Hernandez said:


> [Hi Pam, I have been living in Irapuato for a while now, are you looking to rent or buy? Most American that come here, live in Villas de Irapuato it's very nice, it's kind of the Country Club in Irapuato. They have great schools and they just opened a new pool for kids to learn to swim, not sure if there's competition there.
> 
> Irapuato has a Walmart, Home Depot, Office Depot and many convenient places to shop including a Mall near by.
> 
> The things I really miss from the states, Sees Chocolates, Good shampoo, they don't have brown sugar, Bring plenty of beauty products, american products down here are double the price.
> 
> If you need any help while your down here I would be happy to help you.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Tisha


Hi tisha,
Yes, that is where my husband keeps talking about : )
I appreciate the info & will be coming very soon for our look see! I will probably have many more questions soon! The worst is the unknown : )
Thanks,
Pam


----------



## pam-i-am

parsonsj said:


> Pam - My family and I are moving to Irapuato this summer as well and we are also from Michigan (rochester hills). My wife and I went down to visit in April. There are some nice subdivision like areas in Irapuato but we focused mainly on the Villas de Irapuato. That is where there are some nice schools as well as a club with a golf course, tennis courts and indoor/outdoor swimming pools. All of the other expats from my company (6 families) live in the Villas. But there are some other places that we looked at that would be just as good to live in as well.
> 
> We only spent three days there so I am no expert - we are going back out there again in June to look one more time at housing. Perhaps we will run into each other soon. Also - I would definitely try to spend a half day of your look see visit in Guanajuato City - a very beautiful city. With three little kids - it wasn't the place for us to live - but if it was just me and the wife we would have definitely considered it. Either way - it is a great place to visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Jason


Hi jason, 
My husband works at the same company as you : ) he has to busy to go talk you since his move is so fast ( just found out like may 16th). Funny we live so close now (Rochester). Let me know if your wife or both of you would like to chat or have kids meet. When is your move date?
-Pam


----------

